# Favorite collar?



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm looking for a new, nice collar. I'm interested to see what people like and why. Just a standard collar, not a prong or fur saver or anything.

I saw a collar at Cabelas with a metal loop sewn into the collar so it always stood up, making it easy to hook the leash to anytime. I really like that idea, but don't need it necessarily. 

Anyway, show me your favorites and why you like it.

Thanks


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My favorite collars are leather in a round "tube" shape.They just look more comfortable for the dog's neck than the flat types.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I like leather for it's durability and I think it looks nice too 

Both Jazzy and Delgado have these, Jazzy has the brown with pink embroidery and Delgado has the black with red embroidery. They're from the Brett Michael's collection from Petsmart, they're 2.5 years old and still look and feel nice


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks. I've condidered the rolled leather or braided leather ones. I'm afraid to order leather online because leather quality can vary so much. If anyone knows of some nice ones I'd love some links


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I like either:

A) simple, classic thick leather collar with quality stitching and a nice metal ring and buckle

B) an epic looking collar like those of olicollars.com (they also have an etsy store). Their collars are stunning works of art that look like something from medieval times


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I mean, seriously, look at these things! They mean business. I will be buying one of these for my future pup to grow into the day I put a reservation on a litter/confirm I'm wait listed with a breeder.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Those are quite the collars


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

jjk454ss said:


> Those are quite the collars


I'm a big fan of fantasy/fairy tales so these collars just look so cool to me! They remind me of something from a storybook :blush:


----------



## tannkgirl (Oct 23, 2014)

*collar*

Just got my second from this supplier for my growing pup. I have the purple and most recently the peanut/yellow. Great quality, sturdy and very nice looking

Amazon.com : Tasman's Natural Pet Premium Tucson Bison Leather Dog Collar - Purple, Green Lined, 11in : Pet Supplies


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I like the coated nylon field collars with the flat ring. No smell. Easy to keep clean.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Shade said:


> I like leather for it's durability and I think it looks nice too
> 
> Both Jazzy and Delgado have these, Jazzy has the brown with pink embroidery and Delgado has the black with red embroidery. They're from the Brett Michael's collection from Petsmart, they're 2.5 years old and still look and feel nice


My BT had the brown & pink one until recently. Playing with the cat & her BT cousin a lot scratched it up over the last 2½ years. Now she's got a girly pink and neon green collar that actually complements her better than we thought!

Ruger has a plain blue leather Martha Stewart collar from Petsmart (yay clearance bin, since he outgrew the other collar already!), and has one of those gray Kong paracord-style ones in medium (too big for him still). When he gets to his adult size I'll probably get a nice thick leather one. 

Persinette - wow those are some intricate, detailed collars!!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ruger Monster said:


> Ruger has a plain blue leather Martha Stewart collar from Petsmart (yay clearance bin, since he outgrew the other collar already!)


Martha Stewart is so expensive. I think she just licenses everything out through her name because she has A LOT of different products. Every single time I go to a store I see something with her name on it. :| She does have some nice stuff though. When Chloe was a puppy, she wore a blue and pink collar for her collection, she out-grew pretty quick though. I'm looking to get her a nice leather collar, and just a plain nylon one for the puppy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I like the coated nylon field collars with the flat ring. No smell. Easy to keep clean.


Yup! Me too, combined with a biothane lead, both are easy to wipe down.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> Martha Stewart is so expensive. I think she just licenses everything out through her name because she has A LOT of different products. Every single time I go to a store I see something with her name on it. :| She does have some nice stuff though. When Chloe was a puppy, she wore a blue and pink collar for her collection, she out-grew pretty quick though. I'm looking to get her a nice leather collar, and just a plain nylon one for the puppy.


Her stuff does seem to be everywhere... That time in prison sure didn't damage her name being on everything :| I didn't really care if it had her name on it, and didn't even notice it was from her collection until we got home with it. We liked the color, and got tired of people asking if Ruger was a girl because he had on an orange & purple Clemson Tigers collar lol. People would think the orange was pink  ... and then ask why we had a girl collar on a boy. Guess he outgrew it at the right time! He'll outgrow this one too soon I'm sure, but it was only like $7 in the clearance pile 

Our Rottie has a pink leather one from the collection, and it was kind of expensive when we bought it, way before they started going on clearance.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Collars*

Leerburg has really great leather collars . They also have fantastic leather leashes in my opinion.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

mattpayne said:


> Leerburg has really great leather collars . They also have fantastic leather leashes in my opinion.


Leerburg is overpriced.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

tannkgirl said:


> Just got my second from this supplier for my growing pup. I have the purple and most recently the peanut/yellow. Great quality, sturdy and very nice looking
> 
> Amazon.com : Tasman's Natural Pet Premium Tucson Bison Leather Dog Collar - Purple, Green Lined, 11in : Pet Supplies


Your link didn't work, but searching Amazon I found this, looks great so I ordered one.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AKHPX3M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

This is the one Captain has and Sailor had. If Captain isn't going to be a tough guard dog, at least he can "look" it. Haha so I got him a tough guy spiked collar. He doesn't seem to mind it, it is sturdy, fits him well, and is wide enough for his throat, not that it matters because I never walk him with the leash attached to the collar. I always attach the leash to his harness.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> This is the one Captain has and Sailor had. If Captain isn't going to be a tough guard dog, at least he can "look" it. Haha so I got him a tough guy spiked collar. He doesn't seem to mind it, it is sturdy, fits him well, and is wide enough for his throat, not that it matters because I never walk him with the leash attached to the collar. I always attach the leash to his harness.


Enough people cross the street when we are out walking, I don't need a spiked collar to make things worse.

Now that I've got a collar, anyone have a favorite leash? I'm tempted to get the leash that matches the collar, but I kind of dislike heavy, thick leather leashes. I like to be able to roll or good it up,and stick it in my pocket or backpack.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

We have a lupine for Remi and seems to be very well made. I don't want to deal buckles. He doesn't pull or lunge so I'm not worried about the closure system coming off on the lupine.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

jjk454ss said:


> Enough people cross the street when we are out walking, I don't need a spiked collar to make things worse.
> 
> Now that I've got a collar, anyone have a favorite leash? I'm tempted to get the leash that matches the collar, but I kind of dislike heavy, thick leather leashes. I like to be able to roll or good it up,and stick it in my pocket or backpack.


There are a lot of nice leads out there. I personally use a 6ft lead with a cushioned strap where you hold with your hand. It also has another strap you can hold near the base of the lead if you choose to. With Sailor I had a retractBle leash because he was an excellent walker. If it wasn't against the law, I would have never had Sailor on a leash because he didn't need one. But to follow the law and protect him, I did. 

Captain in the other hand, does pull a bit, and doesn't really know how to walk. His previous owners NEVER walked him. They didn't even own a leash or collar. So because he isn't that great at walking, he will most likely be on a regular leash most of his life. He likes to weave in and out and go around. I could see myself getting seriously injured if he were on a retractable leash. Retractable leashes can be very dangerous.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

This thread came as shock to me. You can have more than one collar for your pup? Fiona wears a Ray Allen leather collar all the time and a pinch collar when she is working. It never once occurred to me that she could wear a different collar with her pinch. Big DUH!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

jjk454ss said:


> Enough people cross the street when we are out walking, I don't need a spiked collar to make things worse.










:wild:


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> :wild:


That's a little TOO hardcore. Hahahah


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I like the SunGlo waterproof collars. I have the neon hot pink one and it still looks almost exactly like the day I got it. That was over 3 years ago. It's just now starting to show wear and tear at the buckle hole. I will definitely keep buying them. I also have a biothane leash and while it's easy to keep clean, I don't really like it because it's really stiff.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Leerburg is overpriced.


 I disagree . For the quality of the leather , how well they hold up . Not my experience. Really good value on the leather goods. Maybe try not to generalize or be more specific?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

mattpayne said:


> I disagree . For the quality of the leather , how well they hold up . Not my experience. Really good value on the leather goods. Maybe try not to generalize or be more specific?


 Some of their leather is good I guess for the price I haven't bought one from them.. but everything else they sell is overpriced.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Some of their leather is good I guess for the price I haven't bought one from them.. but everything else they sell is overpriced.


 That may be true also. I bought a leather collar and lead 13 years ago and it is supple and strong still to this day. I just bought another for a new pup coming soon. I have shopped around and while you will find cheaper I doubt you can find better value. Many of the leather leads from Ray Allen etc are VERY stiff...


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> This is the one Captain has and Sailor had. If Captain isn't going to be a tough guard dog, at least he can "look" it. Haha so I got him a tough guy spiked collar. He doesn't seem to mind it, it is sturdy, fits him well, and is wide enough for his throat, not that it matters because I never walk him with the leash attached to the collar. I always attach the leash to his harness.


I have to have one of these for mine too, even if he doesn't wear it ALL the time  There's another wide leather collar I think looks really nice I want to get him when he's grown.


I thought about getting my BT a single row spiked collar LOL. she thinks she's a toughy. The neighbors cat has a cat-sized one, it was too cute.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dogs all have these collars from Gun Dog Supply:
BEST-SELLER: Tufflex Center-Ring Dog Collar (1" Wide). $11.95.

They are cheap, durable, easy to clean, don't stretch, don't get stinky even when wet a lot (b/c they are synthetic), come with a free brass ID plat, and have a center safety ring. Right now, 3 of my 4 dogs wear these collars 24/7 (the 4th dog outgrew her first one and I haven't ordered another). Nikon and Coke have the bright orange ones. Legend has a red one with an extra brass ID plate and his serves double duty as a medical alert collar. He has a severe reaction to several common dog medications so he wears this collar to help my husband or dog sitter. If he gets hurt, they don't need to remember what he can have, just to show the collar to the vet and they will understand what it means (she noticed it last time he was there for a routine vax).

These collars are super common among dock diving people because they do not get stinky, stretchy, or break down when wet.

I originally bought mine for my dogs to wear when we're away from home. They all have our contact numbers on the plates (in the past I've had issues with tags getting ripped off during play or hiking). If we're up at the cottage or my dogs are being boarded, they have these collars in case something happens and they are lost. I like them so much, I don't take them off unless I'm doing something that requires a different collar or no collar.

A few random pics of my dogs that sort of show these collars. I kind of like the bright colors. The orange looks good on a black and tan/red dog. They have lots of other colors. Also if the collar fits a little big and the strap is kind of long, you can easily trim it with a scissors.


----------



## Ushira Dharmaratne (May 6, 2016)

*would using a spiked collar bother the GSD more than the usual leather ones ?*



Ruger Monster said:


> I have to have one of these for mine too, even if he doesn't wear it ALL the time  There's another wide leather collar I think looks really nice I want to get him when he's grown.
> 
> 
> I thought about getting my BT a single row spiked collar LOL. she thinks she's a toughy. The neighbors cat has a cat-sized one, it was too cute.


Are those spiked collars comfy enough for the shepherd ?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I LOVE the biothane or coated nylon collars....never dirty, smelly or wet. But alas they don't make them with a quick snap that I have found yet....

I like mine to wear reflective gear. Might save their life in a pinch, or mean I could find them if they were stranded in the forest hung up or injured. It definitely means I can shine a light out on the fenced land and see them right off.

Fox Valley Dog Collars (on Etsy) makes nice reflective nylon gear, and very nice martingale collars with the plastic quick snao that I really like. My puppy does not care for things being pushed on over his head, he requires a martingale, and I think we are on collar 4 or 5 as he has grown. The ones he outgrew I keep hung up for the boarders to borrow.

I also really like their 6' nylon leashes. They are 1' wide but lighter weight than many 6' nylon leashes and I really prefer the way they feel to hold and handle when I need a leash.


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

jjk454ss said:


> I'm looking for a new, nice collar. I'm interested to see what people like and why. Just a standard collar, not a prong or fur saver or anything.
> 
> I saw a collar at Cabelas with a metal loop sewn into the collar so it always stood up, making it easy to hook the leash to anytime. I really like that idea, but don't need it necessarily.
> 
> ...


If you really want to go all out for your dog: 

Dog Portraits, Dog Collars, & Dog Apparel | Crazy Rebels - COLLARS - crazyrebels.com

Some really nice collars there!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> Now that I've got a collar, anyone have a favorite leash? I'm tempted to get the leash that matches the collar, but I kind of dislike heavy, thick leather leashes. I like to be able to roll or good it up,and stick it in my pocket or backpack.


I have 2 leashes that I use most (and I have waaay too many leashes). 

The first is a coated nylon leash (coated in poly-something so it's waterproof). That's our "adventure" leash - good for hiking, lake visits, and super easy to clean! It also has a floating ring and a second snap so it can be used as a waist leash, secured around a tree, or easily looped over the shoulder. I got this leash from a vendor at a dog event I attended, maybe the UKC premier? 

The second is a leather leash I bought on impulse from Chow Hound (big sale day, how could I resist?). The leather broke in nice and soft quite quickly, and it has held up well!

These are both a little more than you might be able to just roll up into your pocket, but Chow Hound does have leather leashes that are narrower than what I have.


----------

